

Ask HN: Where do you host your webapp? - pajju

Which web hosting provider do you use?
======
slajax
EC2 or anything I have sudo on really. The Heroku's and Azure's of this world
aren't my thing (although I have used them). 10 lines in a .sh and you have
yourself a heroku-esque push to build scenario and if something breaks, guess
what? You can actually log onto the server and fix it!

------
RRRA
Isn't a webapp just like any website?

